# Windows 8 to be 128 bit operating system



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

"Microsoft is planning to make Windows 8 an 128-bit operating system, according to details leaked from the software giant's Research department. "

Source:Windows 8 to be 128 bit operating system | Wine Reviews

----

Im not to sure about this one, Is there even a need for it currently? and would this mean the end of 32-BIT OS's? :rofl:

Anyway i posted it here to get a little discussion going :grin:


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

And if you thought 64-bit Vista had compatibility issues when it first came out...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

All that would be required is compatible software.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

I see no current need for a 128 bit OS. It does have value as a research project as there will eventually be a need for such but we are no where near that at present. Current implementations of 64 bit systems do not yet take full advantage of it's potential because of practical issues. At the present time the large majority of software is 32 bit and for most of these a 64 bit OS brings only problems.

A 128 bit OS will only be needed when there are problems that a 64 bit OS cannot easily solve.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

...most applications still don't utilize two processor cores.

Well, now at least I can load my entire hard drive into memory! zero loading time.. for.. _everything!_

Hmmm.. where can I get some 1TB memory sticks?


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

wkw427 said:


> ...most applications still don't utilize two processor cores.
> 
> Well, now at least I can load my entire hard drive into memory! zero loading time.. for.. _everything!_
> 
> Hmmm.. where can I get some 1TB memory sticks?


If that's the case, then perhaps the purpose is to enable absolutely massive cloud servers. Which is an interesting thought to me.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't want my data on cloud storage. 
Now, if you can create an artificial cloud in a fishtank and teach it to compute in binary.. let me know. I'll submit you for a Nobel prize.
And then we have to submit to the sentient cloud monster that demands worship
It gets angry and eats your skin when you don't worship it..
Oh god, it is coming under the doors. My SKINNN!


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

wkw427 said:


> I don't want my data on cloud storage.
> Now, if you can create an artificial cloud in a fishtank and teach it to compute in binary.. let me know. I'll submit you for a Nobel prize.
> And then we have to submit to the sentient cloud monster that demands worship
> It gets angry and eats your skin when you don't worship it..
> Oh god, it is coming under the doors. My SKINNN!


all of my lulz


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh, just imagine it being said by Cave Johnson, who is voiced by J. K. Simmons.

I heard it on a Portal 2 custom map. Not sure if it was J. K. Simmons, but it sure as heck sounded like him. Plus it was funny.


-
Wait, it actually is him
25 Blissful Minutes of Cave Johnson - Topless Robot


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Phaha.... whatever your on WkW, i want some :grin:

Yeah i agree with you, i cant see any real need to 128-Bit at the moment. But it is Microsoft after all :wink:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

First Intel or AMD would need to release a 128 bit CPU..............

Don't think Vista x64 think XP x64 with the HCL and SCL.......................


----------



## liamm (Jan 6, 2012)

It won't mean the end of the 32 bit programs. All OS must subside to the "backwards compatibility" rule, so i think we'll sticks to 32 bit for a long time. And most of the programming compilers still work with 32 bits, so, at least 10 years from now on, 32 bit will still be around.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Hmm ever try to run 16bit code on Win7?


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

^ +1 to that


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> "Microsoft is planning to make Windows 8 an 128-bit operating system, according to details leaked from the software giant's Research department. "


Drawing that conclusion from "Working in high security department for research and development involving strategic planning for medium and longterm projects. Research & Development projects including 128-bit architecture compatibility with the Windows 8 kernel and Windows 9 project plan." is somewhat of a reach, don't you think?

All this from a blog dated from before the release of Windows 7. Of course they would be doing this research; it is the next logical progression for the hardware, no? Doesn't mean the lessons learned will be used any time soon.

It's nonsense like this from supposedly informed sources which start these rumours.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah i agree i was somewhat skeptical about this as well.


----------

